# The very best super glue you will ever use.



## DJPeck

Thanks, Rick, will give it a try!


----------



## Dick33

If I can find it I'll try it thanks


----------



## Airframer

Use it all the time. Just like the review says… great stuff!


----------



## OakHill

Rick:
I strongly agree with you about the Loctite product line. 
The Ultra Gel is thicker and remains raised (rather than level out) so that I can lay in a pewter insert "into" it and have the gel surround portions of the pewter casting for a positive grip.

The cost seems high but when compared to the peace of mind in knowing that my product arrives at the customer intact after going thru the shipping and handling process, it is worth the price. Customer satisfaction is worth more than trying to save a few pennies.

It also works great in the shop for making quick alterations to jigs and for everyday fixes around the house.


----------



## BBF

Oakhill John let's not forget that when you nick yourself with your plane or chisel it stops the bleeding very quickly. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## patron

thanks rick

i have used various types to
and have tubes (hard as a rock)
in drawers waiting for later
most are only good got one time (if that)

will get this next time
would be nice to have some that really works


----------



## mantwi

I used this stuff and some string to eliminate arbor shaft ply on my cabinet saw. I pulled the arbor out to open the gap and tightly wound fine string in the gap then put a few drops of loctite on the string,. It soaked it up like a sponge and when hardened totally eliminated the play. This stuff is right up there with duct tape and WD 40.


----------



## doubleDD

Rick, if you say it's the best, then I believe you. The fact that it doesn't dry up once you use it, is worth the money itself. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## wormil

Thanks, I should have added that I've been using it for a couple months which for me is a record for the cap not gluing itself on or the applicator gluing itself shut. And it has been setting on a shelf in my shop where the daytime temps probably approach 100d some days.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Rick, I have waited HOURS for the Titebond Instant to dry/cure! Have you used a thicker formula that will fill a tiny gap?


----------



## wormil

I have used quite a few gap filling super glues but not Loctite brand.

Years ago I used to build realistic scale models (like I've put 30-40 hours into an airplane cockpit) and I wish I'd had this back then.


----------



## patcollins

The loctite line is pretty good but I still think that hobby class cyanoacrylate glues (super glues) are better because you can buy them in many different formulias, sizes, and even one toughened by rubber, which makes it less brittle.

If you have a hobby shop near by check out the selection.

Black Rubber toughened CA Glue http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/hlc/hlc118.htm

Clear Rubber toughened http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/hlc/hlc120.htm


----------



## wormil

Pat, I've used Insta- brand although not the rubber toughened. It was my go-to brand back in the model days. Insta- is very good brand but had the same problems as every other brand with the cap sticking, the nozzle clogging, and not really being instant. Loctite Professional is superior in every way as a general adhesive.


----------



## lumberjoe

I have to disagree here. I use CA a lot. I've used this, but IMO it doesn't compare to Stick Fast or my personal favorite 2P10. I actually like the slowish cure. I use CA quite a bit - especially in turning. When gluing up segments I like a slower set. I also keep accelerator on hand if I want an instant set.

I've found that with wood, an instant set isn't very strong. I don't think it penetrates quick enough. For plastics or other non-porous materials, it may be advantageous.


----------



## wormil

There are definitely going to be applications where a slower set is preferable. Most people use yellow glue for segments but I guess the advantage of ca glue would be no clamping time.


----------



## lumberjoe

I should have specified I use tiny segments for pens; not bowl blanks. I still clamp them, but the only clamps that will keep everything square while providing (more than) adequate pressure are Kant Twists. PVA glues are thicker than the segments themselves a lot of the time.


----------



## patcollins

FYI you can stick a bottle of CA glue in the refrigerator and it will last longer. I can't count how many bottles 2-4 oz size that I had that completely hardened.


----------



## wormil

Update, one year later and the last little bit in the bottle is too thick and tacky to use. It's the heat that did it. I used it not long ago before it got really hot and it was fine but today it was gummy and almost dried. I'm not complaining. Saturday I'll go buy another bottle.


----------



## worksalone

I tune, repair & rebuld pianos & use many types of glues for their different properties. I use hide glue in certain areas where I may have to re-do a repair or replace the material as it wears because hide glue will adhere to itself, no need to remove it all when regluing. I use Titebond woodworker's glue, the original formula for my everyday glueing but on occasion like in a concert situation I will combine it WITH superglue. I use the Loctite in the grey bottle with the blue sides(Walmart $2.79). When I have a loose piano hammer the center of the felt hammer is wood, usually maple, hormbeam or walnut, the dowel or hammer shank a we call it is maple I clean off the old glue put Titebond in the hole in the hammerhead & a drop of the thick superglue on the tip of the hammer shank. The moisture in the Titebond makes for a faster set, maybe 10 seconds but i don't trust superglue to hold in the long run which is what the Titebond is for. Superglue for it's immediecy, Titebond for it's permanancy!


----------



## wormil

Combining the two glues is an interesting idea.


----------

